# Salary & Allowance



## USEng (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Ladies and Gents:
I am contemplating on a contingent offer for an Office Engineer position primarily focused on an Airport project working for Parsons Corporation.
Should I decide to take up the offer, I will be mobilized from USA as I am a citizen of this country.
I am a 27 year old bachelor and would like to build and save money!!
I have 4-5 years experience with a Masters Degree and have my Engineer-in-Training license or as they say "chartered status" abroad.
I was wondering what kind of basic monthly salary compensation I can expect.
I do know that the cost of living situation is rather high as rents, food costs, etc... are up the latter in the area from my research.
The offer has the following details; however I feel I am not being compensated fairly or not enough as I had hoped. 

My goal is to make money so that I can build a nest egg when returning to the US States as well as gaining experience.

Please let me know your thoughts:

Monthly Base Salary: QAR 18,520
Guaranteed Overtime: QAR 965
Extended Work Week Allowance: QAR 3,704
Monthly All-Inclusive Living Allowance: QAR 16,000
Total Monthly Compensation: QAR 41,041
The monthly Housing Component included in the monthly Living Allowance is: QAR 10,400.
The Monthly Base Salary covers inclusively all basic hours worked.
Employee’s entitlement to End of Service Gratuity will be in accordance with the provisions of the Qatar Labor Law.
Living Allowance: The Living Allowance is all-inclusive and is considered Company contribution toward furnished accommodation, cost of utilities, local transportation, annual leave air tickets and any other costs associated with living in Qatar.
Company will cover Medical Insurance: Pro-rated.

Company apparently is not providing a car. 

Thanks in advance for your advice and feedback.


----------



## monkeyloo (Aug 14, 2013)

I did a year in Qatar as an IT PM.
Single guy like yourself.
If your main aim is to bank money then don't even consider going to Qatar for that kind of deal.


----------

